# Windows 10 and Photo Gallery



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this a "cloud" storage part of W10? I don't use any forced cloud storage, for as you say, THEY have control of what happens, even if it is changing chronological order. I use Office Picture Manager and back it all up to a thumb drive. Yeah it stays on my computer where I can control it. I use Drop Box, but I disabled the auto upload of pictures, as I only use it for secure document storage. I also use Send Anywhere to transfer pictures to and from my phone, Ipad, and Laptop. Quick and convenient.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I do not ever use the "Cloud", am too paranoid I guess. Is this Office Picture Manager a bought software or a free download ?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Greg, you might be better off if you buy a 3rd party program & change your default settings including backups. There will be an initial cost but you'll have peace of mind. I know a woman who does a lot of photos. I think that she uses Adobe Lightroom but there are others.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I checked on Amazon for the Adobe Light, hmmmm... don't think I will be getting that one GuaPo... $$$ 

Maybe I can keep searching and find something below a 100 bucks, that will help my pictures/folders snafu that is compatible with WIN 10. Thanks,


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I know windows 10 will not let me set irfanview as my default photo program. Several pictures I can load onto my desk top and they will be in color, when I post them or open them to edit, they are black and white. That is not good because to rotate a picture here on the forum for a member, we have to save that picture to our desk top, rotate, then repost it, the last time I did that, it posted black and white instead of color.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya know, Windows/Microsoft sort of insidiously invades into our lives incrementally.... and we are first ambivalent and subject to our own inertia as to not changing our customary patterns...

Sorta like cable companies, banks, insurance companies, etc..... that capture our initial market share and then , thru time, raise prices, exact information, impose restrictions... relying on (or preying on) our lack of attention... or reluctance and time/costs to change.

Sorta like the magazine come-ons that offer a free year with your signiture for automatic renewel.... and you can never find the method or the phone number to opt out. (Readers Digest and their ancillary magazines is the queen (w)hore in this scam).

I don't have any answers... there have always been con games.... I just think they are better disgised today...

MICROSOFT ....I DON"T WANT AN UPDATED BUNCH OF KRAP THAT I DON"T NEED NOR WANT....MICROSOFT ***

MY WORD 2000 worked for my uses fine,,,, but you've imposed a new system that forces me to buy your upgrade... which I don't want. ***


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Greg, LOL @ $$$. I'm sure that there is something less expensive.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't help but think that most disgruntled Windows users think that they just don't have
any other choice. Sure, there are some Windows users that are tied to Windows because
they use a Windows only application that 'they think they just can't do without'. And in some cases, that may be true.

But today, there are literally hundreds of Linux operating systems to choose from; and many of them are very, very good. Likewise for the software. Today's top Linux distros
and Linux software are simply not anything like the hair-pulling trials of the Linux of years ago.

I would venture to guess that somewhere in the neighbourhood of 80%+ of Windows users, that if they gave a good Linux distribution a honest tryout, that there's no way they would go back to Windows.

And guess what, it's all free !

And to those that say 'there's no free lunch', well, all I can say is that it's worked for me
for the past 10 years. Before retirement, I was a computer systems analyst and worked
with Windows all the time. If there was such a thing as a best Windows version, then
XP gets my vote.

I challenge you to try a Linux distro and compare it with Windows.
I feel certain that you will say goodbye to Microslop forever.

( My current recommendation of the top Linux distros
is the streamlined Peppermint 8 OS; Ubuntu Mate is very good also.)


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Arky, while there are many Linux distributions, they all lack in one way or another. FreeBSD Unix was available many years before. Unless one wants a penetration operating system, I would go with Unix. Neither Unix or Linux are user friendly & then all lack when it comes to graphics. I leave it at that for now.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Guap0_ said:


> Arky, while there are many Linux distributions, they all lack in one way or another. FreeBSD Unix was available many years before. Unless one wants a penetration operating system, I would go with Unix. Neither Unix or Linux are user friendly & then all lack when it comes to graphics. I leave it at that for now.



Well, I would have to say that I disagree with the above post in it's entirety.
I started out programming with machine language, long before Windows was born.

I have used many versions of Windows and when I compare Windows with the Linux
distros of even 7 or 8 years ago, my opinion is that Windows is LESS user friendly
and much more convoluted than most of the more popular Linux distros.

And when comparing Windows 10 with the top Linux distros of today, there are just so
many things about Windows 10 that are undesirable, that it doesn't even come in a
close second.

As to graphics, as good as Gimp is, it's not Photoshop and as I mentioned in my previous
post, there are SOME Windows applications that SOME users need but that is a very
small minority.

Just try the latest version of Ubuntu Mate or Peppermint 8 or any one of the more popular
distros and I venture to say that you may come away with a different view of Linux.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Could I go back to windows 10 if I didn't like it? Will windows programs work with Linux?


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Could I go back to windows 10 if I didn't like it? Will windows programs work with Linux?


You can install a Linux distro along side Windows on the hard drive and choose at boot which one you want to use.

Or if you have a Windows install cd, you could install Linux on the hard drive and install
Windows as a virtual machine.

A lot, I might even say most, Windows applications will run in Linux under the Linux
application called WINE.

However, that said, if you are a heavy Photoshop user, or you are into Gaming, or into
heavy video editing, then you probably should stay with Windows for those applications.

If, however, you are a typical computer user (email, browsing the web, etc.), then I think you would be very pleased with Linux.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Arky, I appreciate the information. I basically just use my pc for email, youtube and such. I do download video and audio to post on a website where I am admin.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Arky, you are one of the few Linux users who have assembly & command line interface experience. I happen to like CLI. Don't forget that you are recommending Linux to someone who doesn't have that. That makes all the difference in the world. However, if you still want to recommend it to such a user, recommend a Linux in a Virtual Machine. I can see them wrecking the Windows partition w/ Gparted which would fit right into Jim's signature, "You're never to old to learn something stupid". Finally, I agree with your assessment on Windows 10. To me it's a bunch of spyware programs all rolled into one.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> Arky, you are one of the few Linux users who have assembly & command line interface experience. I happen to like CLI. Don't forget that you are recommending Linux to someone who doesn't have that. That makes all the difference in the world. However, if you still want to recommend it to such a user, recommend a Linux in a Virtual Machine. I can see them wrecking the Windows partition w/ Gparted which would fit right into Jim's signature, "You're never to old to learn something stupid". Finally, I agree with your assessment on Windows 10. To me it's a bunch of spyware programs all rolled into one.



WIN 10 was probably one of the most powerful marketing tools pushed on to we Windows users ...ever. With its "in your face download WIN 10 FREE now" popups... every time ones PC was turned on. 

How many millions of old people like me, just tired of the popups and finally clicked "download" and received WIN 10 ? I read somewhere if we had not "upgraded" to WIN 10, that future Windows "auto updates" to our OS, would not be available. I dunno...

I wish I could go back to my beloved XP or even WIN 7 that I gave up. But in my opinion , WIN 10 was a group hug from the internet media giants and merchants, to get internet users to start paying for their internet time through targeted ads. 

No way am I technologically savvy enough to navigate a Linux or equiv. OS, so I am stuck with WIN 10...

Even with me clicking "off" to every infringement of my privacy from using WIN 10 that I could click on, still whenever I go to ANY website today instantly... advertisement ads pop up showing my* own town's merchants. * This is some powerful "cookie" dough being used on WIN 10, no matter how one bakes it. :wallbash: :smile:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I also think that the push for Windows 10 w/ the free upgrade was to help PC manufacturers. The sale of desktop towers & even laptops has fallen since almost everything can be done on a smart phone. I wouldn't be surprised if the PC manufacturers said to MS, you have to help us get rid of our inventory. So MS said, okay, we'll offer a free upgrade if people buy all the left over Win 7 machines, in stock. That's just my guess. Does that make sense?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> WIN 10 was probably one of the most powerful marketing tools pushed on to we Windows users ...ever. With its "in your face download WIN 10 FREE now" popups... every time ones PC was turned on.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Guap0_ said:


> Arky, you are one of the few Linux users who have assembly & command line interface experience. I happen to like CLI. Don't forget that you are recommending Linux to someone who doesn't have that. That makes all the difference in the world. However, if you still want to recommend it to such a user, recommend a Linux in a Virtual Machine. I can see them wrecking the Windows partition w/ Gparted which would fit right into Jim's signature, "You're never to old to learn something stupid". Finally, I agree with your assessment on Windows 10. To me it's a bunch of spyware programs all rolled into one.


Well, just a couple more things to those who would like to rid themselves of Windows but
feel that they are just not tech savvy enough to learn Linux.

Practically everything done in Linux today can be done with a GUI (graphical user interface). For the typical user, there is really no need to learn anything about the command line language. It's as simple as clicking a mouse, just like in Windows.

Secondly, once you download a Linux operating system and burn it to a DVD or to a USB flash drive, you can run it live on your computer without it ever touching your hard drive.
This enables you to see how you like it before committing to installing it on the hard drive.
You could try a number of Linux distros like this before deciding which one you like best.

Running it live also enables you to make sure it has all the necessary drivers for your peripherals. In other words, making sure your printer, scanner, video card, wireless, etc. all works. 

Really, even if you decide Linux is not for you, it may be very beneficial for you to have a live DVD or USB distro of Linux as it can be used oftentimes to recover your data from a Windows machine that has crashed.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

you can go back to windows 7 if you installed windows 10. but it requires a windows 7 ISO, and another hard drive.

with that said, after about 3 days of that windows 10 free upgrade crap, I downloaded a registry hack or something that got rid of it, and I never seen it ever again.

Still on windows 7.

I tried windows 10 in VMware, and hated it.


----------

